# Making Lemonade



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2011)

Over three long years
I vied for a prize
that in the end failed
to materialize

Life as I knew it
will never resume
I'm stuck in Gram's body
sans her being exhumed.

Pale wrinkleless skin
belies woes deep inside
there's no renovating
what should have died

but pompous fools tried
_led by a blind surgeon
they neglected to guide_

with scalpels, staples 
and radioactive scans
that left me uncured
but with glowing hands
_a swell inclusion
to our blackout plan_

added to the mix
are creaky joints
that squeal and pop
to make their point
_pinched tin man's can
aids to anoint_

and lungs too crippled
to fully inflate
whose battle for O2
will never abate
_handy inhalers
momentarily sate_

flesh so far older 
than its numbered years
has since forgotten
how to produce tears
_save for one or two
after abundant beers_

but that's really okay
_two drops thrice a day_

we prefer dry eyes
in this stilted house
the fire's burned out
it's pointless to douse

no need to summon
trusty EMS
their efforts are fruitless
and prove paltry at best

let this body decay
slowly day by day
for I've found a way
to keep crazy at bay...



faulty flesh can't corrupt
my vigilant mind
where I'm happy and healthy
and still twenty-nine


----------



## Gumby (Apr 14, 2011)

Bravo sweetie! You finally posted one, and I must say, you haven't lost your touch for velvet barbs and not so velvet ones, too.  Knowing a lot of the back story, I can easily see what you're saying here, I absolutely love the humorous opening of the first two stanza's, they set the stage well for what follows. I never cease to admire your ability to deal with your situation with humor and grace, and a touch of acid in just the right places. Welcome back, sis.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, to be dubbed Sis by your kind lips is a gift indeed. I haven't posted in so long, I lost my chops somewhere along the way. My stupid well was bone dry for far too long and then when it finally produced a bucket, I was too scared to put it up. It's never easy to put up a new piece, but this one I wound up sitting on for two weeks. I'm so extremely elated you enjoyed, this is one of the last chapters in my messy situation, the whole thing has grown quite old and I look forward to putting it to rest permanently. I'm wondering if I should move it to Humor. I was torn because it's amusing but with a undercurrent of very serious. Now I'm thinking my choice of Structured may have been a poor one. In any case, I am so happy the acid is still flowing, without it, I wouldn't be me. Thanks so much, love, I needed that. Big hugs.


----------



## Boddaert (Apr 15, 2011)

Not only did I enjoy this piece - so astute and to the point (no wasted words here) - but please use your following sentence in a new piece ... "My stupid well was bone dry for far too long and then when it finally produced a bucket, I was too scared to put it up." That so hits the spot!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 16, 2011)

My dearest Boddaert, so have most certainly made my day with "so astute and to the point", and I thank you with every iota of my being. I am afflicted with an incurable case of wordiness, although I can occasionally pump out a fairly succinct rhyme. But they are few and far between, so your words are a compliment of the greatest caliber. As for the sentence you cited, I'm honored you think it worthy of inclusion in a piece. It's funny how that works, one will be typing a reply or having a conversation, and either a written or uttered phrase will scream, "Use me in a piece, I swear I will be worth the effort." lol. It doesn't always come to fruition, but I'll plant the seed in the dark dirt that is my mind and see if anything grows. My sincere thanks again for both reading and your lovely reply.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## arkayye (Apr 17, 2011)

Unrepentant and without an ounce of self-pity. Inner strength beyond belief. The whole of life and more, and still, day by day it goes. From a fellow traveler to another, kudos.


----------



## toddm (Apr 17, 2011)

very raw and real writing here - close to home
I can almost here all that medical equipment
and feel all the struggles
yet you keep your keen wit and humor in the end
nice
---todd


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear arkayye, I am stunned silent by the kindness of your words. Please accept a heartfelt thank you, however paltry it seems to me, as there are no suitable words in the English language to express the depth of my gratitude.


Dear Todd, Very raw and real hits the nail on the head, and I am elated it could be perceived as such. That you could grasp so much from my silly words means the world to me and makes me feel a little less alone, and for that I could never thank you enough. Ofttimes, it's only the humor that keeps me going, laughter is surely better than tears. Truly appreciate your reading and the kindness of your reply.

Many blessing to you both,
Lisa


----------



## Martin (Apr 21, 2011)

You certainly haven't lost your touch while you've been away. Your witty and dry humour is as entertaining as always. Title is abstract and sarcastic and I like it.

_we prefer dry eyes
in this stilted house
the fire's burned out
it's pointless to douse_

My favourite stanza and I relate to the feeling. I do like the last one as well, a good point to make, if not to say necessary.

You know me, normally I would suggest economizing, get to the bone and the essentials, but this time, maybe due to your leave, I really enjoyed this sort-of story-poem. And from knowing and reading you through almost four years now, you really sum up your situation nicely. So conclusion: no nits.

Oh, just maybe I think you're right, it shouldn't have been in the structured poetry board.

Nice to have you back my friend.

Martin


----------



## prmadhura (Apr 21, 2011)

Pathos produces disillusion or Poetry!  In your case it was a truly good poetry that demonstrates the 'will to live-on, with hope'.  Keep it up.

Prabhakar.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 29, 2011)

Dearest Martin, Always the kindhearted soul. I finally did move it to Humor, but you already know that. You could have cited nits, but chose not to, which I thought was very considerate and touching. I just want to be done with it and telling the whole story in one fell swoop helped me put it behind me. Besides, you know I'm a hopeless blabbermouth who is allergic to economy, lol. I like the stanza you cited as well as the last one also, tears are a waste of valuable fluid and equally valuable sodium chloride, crying doesn't change reality. I could kiss you for mentioning the title, I am very fond of it, after all when life hands you lemons, the wise... Thank you so much, my dear friend.


Dear Prabhakar, I'll take the poetry over disillusionment any day, lol. Adversity certainly is a muse, however fickle. I'm elated you found it good and thank you so much for your kind words and encouragement.

All my best to you both.
Lisa


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 30, 2011)

This rabbit... "I'm late, I'm late for a very important date." Sorry, Lisa, it took me so long to get to this gem. 

I will echo Arkayye 



> Unrepentant and without an ounce of self-pity.



Not many could pull this off. _Oh woe is me _is so easy to slap on paper and just unbearable for me to read and your rhyming here is impeccable. Right from the very start! e.g.



> Over three long years
> I vied for a prize
> that in the end failed
> to materialize



Poem after poem, you never fail to amuse and enlighten me with your wit. But this wit also causes me to feel compassionate for your situation. You allow me to come up for air.

So extraordinarily gifted and strong. I am proud to call you friend.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 6, 2011)

Sorry right back, Law, for taking so long to reply. The kindness of your words has stunned me silent, love, and that's an almost impossible feat to pull off. Seriously, if I try to answer you properly, I'll blubber, can't have that now, can we? So I have to settle for a measly thank you with all my heart, I too, am proud to call you friend, you've blessed me infinitely.

Big hugs,
Me


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa - I am new to this Forum and am still trying to get to know every one as writers and as the special people that I am finding here...So when I get a chance to sit and read-I go back through the archives -and I found this piece..It took me awhile to respond because I was absolutely stunned-your courage shines through the well honed humor that you so skillfully wield .Your poem touched me in a personal level-having had Cancer-chemo-radiation -reconstruction-stuff taken off and things put back on.lost my hair and my sense of self -lost all control of my future and regained my freedom..You are awesome- I am completely humbled in the face of your courage..


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 8, 2011)

I have so much to catch up on, I feel guilty replying to my own, but this I need to address right now. It is I who am humbled by your courage. Not cancer, love, just about everything under the sun, but not cancer, for which I am so grateful. I don't know that I could have dealt with that after watching my poor Daddy die. I am in awe of you, your strength most certainly surpasses mine. And you are so freaking together, may God continue to bless your belabored soul. Please know that you will be in my prayers eternally.

As for me, most people here know I'm not well, but few know why. My health, or rather lack of it, dictates what I can or cannot do. I figure it's time to put it out there since finding out it won't get any better. I think perhaps it will explain my absences as well as my crap attitude at times. So here goes, and whoever reads it, reads it. I was diagnosed with the arthritis at age 11, it's old news, but the older I get, the more it cripples me. It's everywhere now, including my spine and both jaws. I'm always in pain, but I'm used to it. I managed the best I could, but in January 2008 I came down with diverticulitis, which I knew, and the doc insisted it was something else. Long story short, I ended up with a perforated colon which proceeded to die and rot inside me. It poisoned my entire system, I had full blown sepsis, peritonitis, and had emergency surgery to remove the dead six inches of colon and I got a fancy colostomy. Not nice. Then I came down with double pneumonia. All should have killed me, yet here I write. God showered me with His gracious favor.

Five weeks after being released, I was back in, dying again, complete kidney failure, infected liver, dehydrated to the point of death, massive hernia as the internal sutures failed and my guts were spilling out, acute gastritis, duodenal ulcer, both of which I get to keep for life as the peritonitis destroyed my stomach lining. Again, I didn't die, and they couldn't figure me out, called me a miracle, again God saw fit to keep me here. At that time, they thought the lesions on my liver were cancer so I had to go through all the testing, worst week of my life. In September 2008, the colostomy was reversed and my colon was reconnected. It worked, thank the good Lord. But the idiots cut through my navel as opposed to around it and it got infected. Eight months with a suppurating wound, and now I look like an alien. They repaired the hernia, but again, it failed. This past November I had surgery to repair what was now a triple hernia, looked six months pregnant so much of my guts had spilled out. I was supposed to have mesh installed, no go. It turns out both my stomach wall and fascia are gone and there's nothing left to attach mesh to. The infections literally rotted me away. So, now I'm stuck with only my severely scarred skin holding in my guts and I'll look pregnant for the rest of my life. Then this past January I lost my health insurance so now I'm a ticking time bomb. So there you have it, less all the little crap that went wrong along the way. 

Without the humor, I'd be in an asylum, literally. It is what it is, so I can only poke fun at what I can't change. It makes those bitter pills (which cost an arm and a leg, but they're about useless anyway, so the joke's on them, lol) a little easier to swallow. My eternal thanks my dearest Jul, you have just helped me liberate some of my demons for which I will be indebted to you for the rest of my life. Please be well, hon, and know that my prayers are with you.

Big bear hugs,
Me


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa-I joined this Forum to learn how to write and to earn the right to call what I write Poetry--But I have learned sooo much more-I have learned about courage in the face of mind breaking trials, I have learned about laughter when tears would have been justified and I have learned about a person who is so giving-when so much has been taken away.You have gifts my friend-beautiful rare gifts-Thank you for sharing those precious gifts with me. I still have so much to learn-and I am looking forward to learning wonderful lessons from you.


----------



## A Saucerful of Secrets (Jun 9, 2011)

It's funny and sad, and I can identify with the stanza:

_we prefer dry eyes
in this stilted house
the fire's burned out
it's pointless to douse
_
and the humour I find among something of a tragedy in the lines:

_"led by a blind surgeon
they neglected to guide

_with scalpels, staples 
and radioactive scans
that left me uncured
but with glowing hands"

follows through to such a positive ending.

I really enjoyed reading this, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, guys, I'm so far behind with everything. 

Dearest Jul, You know your name is a perfect fit, right? I am honored by your words, love. As for for lessons, there's so much to be learned here and any help I can offer is a gift to me. As I was taught all right here, it seems only decent to pass what I've learned along. Anything for you, any time, and that's a promise.


Dear Patricia, I'm so elated you enjoyed, but would have preferred you couldn't relate to that particular stanza. I'm sorry that you could, really. As for tragic, yep, it was, but I've moved forward because I had no other option. I always jokingly said my surgeon was both blind and drunk for the mess he made of me, but honestly, I think they let the residents practice on me, they were all so sure I'd check out. Guess I showed them. lol.

Thank you so much my dear ladies.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Jane Martin (Aug 23, 2011)

Chester, I always enjoy reading your work and this piece is no exception.  Your resilience astounds me, you have an amazing strength that I find humbling.  This work succeeds in arousing compassion but not sympathy and I get the distinct impression that you don't appreciate anyone feeling sorry for you which I completely respect and can relate to.  In fact, I find something to relate to in most of your work.  I suffer from fibromyalgia so I find my daily life has changed so much in the the last few years from my very active lifestyle but reading your work often gives me a sense of perspective and makes me immensely grateful for what I have insteading of mourning what I've lost.  There is a time for mourning but you remind me that it cannot be allowed to dominate.  Thank you.


----------



## Jeep121262 (Aug 24, 2011)

I always tell my wife or son (and I am no saint) whenever they start to "go off" about someone they don't know that they have no idea what is going on in a persons life to cause them to act the way they act.  People we randomly encounter on a daily basis or through the internet are by and large strangers to us yet we often attempt to paint them all with one brush and the same color paint.  I do not know you Lisa, but I do appreciate all of the kind words I've always received from you and having said that, because of your kindness and joy that you seem to have, I would never have known that you had health issues.  People often judge others without knowing them.  As a child I was a victim of this many times over.  I always tried to use humor as a way to ignore or deal with problems and I guess I still do.  There are some who would argue that I shouldn't do that but I disagree.  Laughter is the best medicine.  Keep your sense of humor and continue to write poetry like this for us to enjoy.  Best of luck to you.
Mark.


----------



## Phyllis (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW!  In my sixties with arthritis and lung disease, I can really relate!  It's like you wrote that for me!  Yep, inside I am young, but no one sees it but me ... and my sweet hubby.  After you're married long enough to grow old together, the beauty you see is no longer the body, but the eternal mind.  Right on!    Needless to say, I lovvvvvve your poem!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Phyllis (Sep 30, 2011)

I was just rereading your poem, then the explanation of your trials, which I'd missed first time around.  And to pour acid on your wounds, you lost you health insurance! How I wish I could make your problems disappear.  Someone with your insights and perspective on life deserves just the opposite of what's been done to you.  If you can keep your humor, then I'm more than encouraged, just to know it's possible.  Thank you for sharing.  I have saved the poem, and it will remain very special.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 25, 2011)

Lisa, with the things that have been going on, I immediately focused more on what lay beneath. And suddenly, I feel the weight of my selfishness and ingratitude crushing me. You've gone through so much, yet you retain your humour. And to think we actually enjoy your poetry, I disgust myself. I'm humbled Lisa, truly. You've taught me courage, that God gives us the strength to deal with problems when they come and if He afflicts us with pain, it's so that we may grow stronger. My problems are nothing, I'm only being selfish and ungrateful. I salute you for your strength, and hope God grants you the best. Lots of love.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Nov 2, 2011)

Lisa, had no idea what you were goin' through or I would never have sent that stupid "Ode to a Rectum" ditty. 

Anyways, good on yer for such brave spirited verse. You are an inspiration to all those in difficult circumstance.

My hope is they come up with new technology to fix you up completely, imagine that!

You in Queens and I play guitar so here's a little ditty I wrote some years ago ...might still be good for a sly smile? 

With a face like that 
and a body to go,
she's a dream in tight fitting jeans.

but safer I'll be
with an old guitar,
and some cat with a fiddle in Queens.

...ian


----------

